# What gave you euphoric feeling?



## Cydnie (Aug 30, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has had any euphoric feelings from other things than I have tried (oxycodone was the best, but adderall was great in the beginning, not so much anymore). Has anyone combined anything, including supplements, amino acids, with a med and felt euphoric? How long did it last before the combo stopped working?


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Cydnie said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had any euphoric feelings from other things than I have tried (oxycodone was the best, but adderall was great in the beginning, not so much anymore). Has anyone combined anything, including supplements, amino acids, with a med and felt euphoric? How long did it last before the combo stopped working?


I don't think you should look for a "eurphoric" feeling. I think the goal is to feel relatively normal, and then just live life.

If you want eurphoric feelings, do a line of coke or pop a tab of mdma. I am being sarcastic btw because what comes up, must come down. And the eurphoria from any med/drug doesn't last. As you have learned from adderral.

I think the goal should be to live a functional normal life, and find your "eurphoria" in real activities like sports and trips and friends and movies and women and meaningful work.

Cheers,


----------



## Cydnie (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you. I do respect your opinion and understand what you are saying. I also think there is nothing wrong with wanting to feel the occasional euphoric feeling (and I don't mean high as a kite, hallucinating, but to each his own) to get me out of my own low mood. I have done so much in my life already, traveling, living abroad, masters degree, got married, have a baby, and I still think there is absolutely nothing wrong with wanting to feel a little better now and then. People have different ways to do it, and that I've learned can change throughout your life. Whether it's a light buzz from some wine, or feeling a lot calmer from klonopin, or a runner's high, or whatever, everyone looks for their own ways, and that's all I wanted people to share. I do at this time in my life find the need for medication and wish for the occasional euphoric feeling to get me out of the dumps, and hope for the day when I don't feel the need for any of that. Until then, I know there are a lot of people who feel the same way, and maybe still want to share.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

No worries. It seems like you are a reasonable person. I thought you were just looking for a "high" ... i would say, as you mentioned, that endorphins are a great "euphoria" and also free  I went for a run today and i felt great for 2-3 hours after.

Theanine (ingredient in green tea) is decent for a good mood type feeling. It's not euphoria tho. But it's decent.

Reservatrol (ingredient in red wine) might be good too. I have heard it gives good energy and mood.

Good luck.



Cydnie said:


> Thank you. I do respect your opinion and understand what you are saying. I also think there is nothing wrong with wanting to feel the occasional euphoric feeling (and I don't mean high as a kite, hallucinating, but to each his own) to get me out of my own low mood. I have done so much in my life already, traveling, living abroad, masters degree, got married, have a baby, and I still think there is absolutely nothing wrong with wanting to feel a little better now and then. People have different ways to do it, and that I've learned can change throughout your life. Whether it's a light buzz from some wine, or feeling a lot calmer from klonopin, or a runner's high, or whatever, everyone looks for their own ways, and that's all I wanted people to share. I do at this time in my life find the need for medication and wish for the occasional euphoric feeling to get me out of the dumps, and hope for the day when I don't feel the need for any of that. Until then, I know there are a lot of people who feel the same way, and maybe still want to share.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Cydnie said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had any euphoric feelings from other things than I have tried (oxycodone was the best, but adderall was great in the beginning, not so much anymore). Has anyone combined anything, including supplements, amino acids, with a med and felt euphoric? How long did it last before the combo stopped working?


The first time I took ecstasy by far but my first line of oxycodone was VERY close.


----------



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll PM you a link to a thread I found about using supplements to achieve mood boosts.



Eric69 said:


> I thought you were just looking for a "high"


What's wrong with that?


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

All legal:

1. St. John's Wort (probably the safest of all these, you have to take it EVERY DAY for 2+ weeks to get maximum effect).

2. Phenibut

3. DXM (That one's a bit heavy though.. and can cause problems)

4. Research Chemicals like uncontrolled stimulants (again, I can't call all of them safe because some are very new and not much is known about all of them).

I don't recommend taking any of these things, but all of them can give euphoria to a degree. Safety 1st.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Cydnie said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had any euphoric feelings from other things than I have tried (oxycodone was the best, but adderall was great in the beginning, not so much anymore). Has anyone combined anything, including supplements, amino acids, with a med and felt euphoric? How long did it last before the combo stopped working?


The only thing i found that gave me sunstainable daily euphoria was GHB, but be carefully as you WILL get mentally addicted, and it can be neurotoxic. Ive been taking it on and off since 2008 and its still euphoric for me.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*hmm*

Mine was chemical but not externally chemical. I made the feeling happen using my thoughts and emotions. The re-unification of the self and the alliance of the self hatred with the rest of my being caused one heck of a euphoric feeling. As did love for the self. Before you reach for medication, remember that we are already a walking chemical factory and the quest to use external stimulants to create a particular feeling is one step on a path to addiction.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Holy crap I used to *LOVE LOVE LOVE* that stuff. [GHB]

Can lead to serious legal problems though because they like to label it "DATE RAPE BLAH BLAH"...

But it reduced anxiety big-time and made me feel great. Addictive though.

I hear *phenibut* is a little similar, so I am trying to get some of that (it's so hard to get stuff in Canada compared to Europe or USA).
CANDIAN LAW SUCKS.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

MBL said:


> Holy crap I used to *LOVE LOVE LOVE* that stuff. [GHB]
> 
> Can lead to serious legal problems though because they like to label it "DATE RAPE BLAH BLAH"...
> 
> ...


GHB never worked for my anxiety, didnt reduce it ONE BIT, i would still stutter on the phone while on it, great for euphoria.

**** phenibut its the biggest joke out of history, 10 times faster tolerance then GHB and 10 times worse withdrawal.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

It`s hard to imagine worse WD than the WD from a serious GHB/GBL addiction. It`s like severe alcohol addition or something, you can`t even function. Worse than that would be crazy!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

MBL said:


> It`s hard to imagine worse WD than the WD from a serious GHB/GBL addiction. It`s like severe alcohol addition or something, you can`t even function. Worse than that would be crazy!


Say hello to phenibut.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

alcohol, lorazepam, sertraline(few times).


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Sertraline?!

You must be joking.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

I have taked 200mg of sertraline on a third day of taking this drug and I get hypomania ;p


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Absurd amounts of coffee.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Opiates. sex.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Nutmeg! LOL


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

wjc75225 said:


> Absurd amounts of coffee.


Actually joking aside, this is true. Before I started wellbutrin, there was one night I was at an event with free tea and coffee. I must have had.... maybe 6-7 cups of coffee and a few cups of tea. With 3 spoons of sugar in each cup.

By the end of the night on my drive home, I was..... euphoric :b

Although when I got home, I couldn't sleep, and i felt like throwing up...

Cheers,


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I remember energy drinks being euphoric.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> Actually joking aside, this is true. Before I started wellbutrin, there was one night I was at an event with free tea and coffee. I must have had.... maybe 6-7 cups of coffee and a few cups of tea. With 3 spoons of sugar in each cup.
> 
> By the end of the night on my drive home, I was..... euphoric :b
> 
> ...


Yeah. I drink a lot of coffee most days, and it makes me feel great =]. I don't get nauseous from it.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

If you like stimulants, you'd like Khat.

It's not legal here (Canada - nothing is legal here - nothing) but is legal in UK and the Netherlands. It's a stimulant plant from Africa. You just chew it. It's stronger than caffeine but weaker than dexedrine (from what I hear).


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

wjc75225 said:


> Yeah. I drink a lot of coffee most days, and it makes me feel great =]. I don't get nauseous from it.


Yeah i don't know why i was naseous, but considering i don't normally drink that much coffee, my body was probably like WTF? haha

I'm kinda bummed i can't drink caffiene anymore now that i'm on wellbutrin. Even one cup of coffee makes my heart race like crrrrrrazy

Cheers


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> I remember energy drinks being euphoric.


I used to drink a lot of energy drinks. Some are better than others. But yeah. They are decent, and you don't feel horrible the next day like alcohol.

But alas, I am on wellbutrin and can't drink caffiene anymore


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Eric69 said:


> I used to drink a lot of energy drinks. Some are better than others. But yeah. They are decent, and you don't feel horrible the next day like alcohol.
> 
> But alas, I am on wellbutrin and can't drink caffiene anymore


Hmm that sucks i would really miss those daily energy drinks!


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well... it's bad for your body and your brain, but I find that mixing things can create euphoria and a relaxed manic feeling. For example:
- Paxil + Klonopin
- Alcohol + Caffeine
- Nardil/Paxil + Beer

Being on an SSRI or MAOI seems to enhance the buzz you get from alcohol.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I was put on Ativan. The prescribed dosage is something like 1-2 tabs. I had to go to my school prom, so I took 8 over a couple hours. I felt euphoric. I developed a tolerance REAL quick on this stuff so I decided to stop (took it for about a month). I heard stories about addiction and withdrawal, and I wasn't ready for all that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Adderall XR, Dexedrine, Ritalin, Concerta, Oxycontin, Codeine, Dilaudid, Klonopin, Xanax, Ambien, Lunesta, Imovane, Paxil, Nortriptyline... list goes on.


----------



## forever (Oct 7, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> The only thing i found that gave me sunstainable daily euphoria was GHB, but be carefully as you WILL get mentally addicted, and it can be neurotoxic. Ive been taking it on and off since 2008 and its still euphoric for me.


Can you use Baclofen as a substitute for GHB since its legal? They both target GABA B recepters


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmmm.. Euphoria.. Not much, only few rare pieces of music. And cymbalta withdrawal the last time I got off cymbalta. Doctor told me to just stop taking ut all at once... Retard.. When I was off cymbalta, I felt as if there were no purpose to life. Back on again and depression I almost gone.. Anxiety still here tho. 

I really wana try klonopin or any benzo. I've heard they are magic for sa.. Until u get addicted, but I will be responsible.. How can I get my doctor to prescribe it for me? I just wana go one day without sa. It'd be amazing.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 4, 2010)

Jazz


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

MBL said:


> If you like stimulants, you'd like Khat.
> 
> It's not legal here (Canada - nothing is legal here - nothing) but is legal in UK and the Netherlands. It's a stimulant plant from Africa. You just chew it. It's stronger than caffeine but weaker than dexedrine (from what I hear).


On a side note, I think AMT is legal in Canada.

And as for finding euphoria in things such as music or hobbies is great but sometimes it just can't be done when you have anhedonia, nothing becomes enjoyable, even with the things you used to really love, nothing feels rewarding. And I think medication is necessary for that.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

forever said:


> Can you use Baclofen as a substitute for GHB since its legal? They both target GABA B recepters


No it sucks in comparison, but i dont advice to use GHB anyway, its an easy road to addiction.


----------



## forever (Oct 7, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> No it sucks in comparison, but i dont advice to use GHB anyway, its an easy road to addiction.


Is there anything u can use as a substitute for GHB? Maybe a high dose of Baclofen
I just started Nardil and want something to augment it. Something that will make me euphoric and has the same effects as GHB.

maybe Low Dexedrine or high dose Lyrica


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

forever said:


> Is there anything u can use as a substitute for GHB? Maybe a high dose of Baclofen
> I just started Nardil and want something to augment it. Something that will make me euphoric and has the same effects as GHB.
> 
> maybe Low Dexedrine or high dose Lyrica


Augment nardil with low dose of dexedrine, this is a provent effective and safe combination for treatment resistant patients.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

k..

Here's just my views on most euphoric drugs ..

Immovane sucks.
Codeine sucks.
Paxil sucks.

Opiates (stronger than codeine) are euphoric but you may get crazy nausea and they are uber addictive. I'm on a pain killer now, and tolerance is a pain in the ***.

Stimulants.. I'd go with Adderall XR. Ritalin has a worse "crash".

Sedatives... Klonopin is ok, I like chloral hydrate myself.

I hear some people compare phenibut as a (crappy) version of ghb, lotta ppl hate it though.

Power drinks do nothing for me, except one called NOS which is like 3 Red Bull in one can, made me have a GD panic attack.

I used to use street drugs and club drugs, but I pretty much moved on from that.. Mainly into pharmaceuticals, supplements and legal drugs now. I used to like ketamine a lot, but that's pretty heavy. G used to reduce my SA but it's addictive and dangerous.

Pregabalin I found helped my SA a LOT but I can't afford it!

I really want to try Ambien. I don't think it's available here yet, and when/if it does come here, it'll be a while before it's available as a generic, so it'll cost money.

I am on dexedrine. But I have some kind of weird metabolism problem and it doesn't work for me very well, I can actually SLEEP on it.

I have no desire to use AMT.

I'm considering going and getting some chloral hydrate... I wish there were more GABA-acting drugs on the market instead of just a buncha benzos.

There's talk of a drug called 
Methoxetamine 
Which is very similar to ketamine.  It's legal in UK right now, but not for long... This is a very heavy drug and I can't say I recommend it to people just looking for help with SA or just seeking a light buzz.

There's a lot of new research chemicals available. Some act similar to THC. Some similar to amphetamine. Some to MDMA. Of course there's salvia, but I'd hardly call that euphoric (for me anyways).


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

MBL said:


> k..
> 
> Here's just my views on most euphoric drugs ..
> 
> ...


I have tried many research chemicals therapeutically, here are my results:


> As some may know i like playing around with differend chemicals, here's what i found so far: (most of this was posted in my 2CD thread, but i wanted to keep a summary of what i did so far in my first post, will update with further experiments).
> 
> I suffer from social anxiety, OCD and ADHD-I here are my results:
> 
> ...


Copy of an old post of me.

Offcourse those are RC's so could carry unknown risks, be very carefull with them.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Can you compare ETIZOLAM to other benzodiazepines?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Far superior, unfortionally its no longer available online, so gave up on benzo's, everything else is just **** (xanax, klonopin, ativan, etc).


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, like I said in another post.. I wish there was other GABA drugs, and not just this obsession with benzos. There are a few, but not many. :no


----------



## forever (Oct 7, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Far superior, unfortionally its no longer available online, so gave up on benzo's, everything else is just **** (xanax, klonopin, ativan, etc).


can u get a prescription for Etizolam in the USA? i cant find too much info on this drug. I'm taking 2mg klonopin now and even thats not enough to make me less anxious


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Its only in a few european country's.


----------



## FoCo (Oct 11, 2010)

Good weed makes me feel euphoric when used in a comfortable setting.


----------



## pyrojoe (Oct 20, 2010)

My most euphoric experience was on lsd. Can't say you'll get the same results though, your experience could be quite the opposite. But when I did it with a trusted friend we spent most the night laughing hysterically and being amazed by everything. He did kinda have a bad trip at about hour 5 of the experience, though, 2 sides to the coin. I would advise highly against doing it alone though, you're looking at roughly 8-10 hours of all your senses and thoughts being completly turned upside down, you don't wanna be on the news as a acid head arrested for running naked down the street.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I would be happy to divulge, however I'm afraid it's rather inappropriate for these boards.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

I suffer from Social anxiety as well as complicated PTSD. It's a battle living and dealing mentally with the two. I tried alot of drugs in my life and pretty much every recreational one. I first discovered weed when I was 19. It helped my PTSD a Great deal but it did nothing for my Social anxiety. I was prescribed Oxycodone 10mgs 3 times a day for my back. The Oxycodone and weed were the answer for me. Helped pretty much wipe my social anxiety and anxiety from my PTSD and most of my PTSD symptoms vanished when I started the Oxycodone. I was still not working and been off work for 6 years. I knew I had depression problems and was worried that I was depending on the Oxycodone for a mood lift as well as helping my pain in my lower back. I tried alot of depression drugs and lastly was put on Paxil. It helped my pain tremendously oddly, made me a social person, I was working in 7 months and it was a big help with my social anxiety. So for me Weed, Oxycodone and Paxil cause me complete euphoria because I have some real relief from my social anxiety and PTSD symptoms and memories AND get 99% pain relief.


----------

